# 2ND Annual Rabbit Hunt in SW Lower



## mich buckmaster

Well its almost time for deer season to be over. Last year RObert McCoy, Wild Bill, Bvanzalen, and a few friends got together for rabbit hunt down here in SW lower mich. 

Just wondering what the interest level is for another outing?

Im sure Robert McCoy and Wild Bill will be up for it. Lets try and get some dates going.


----------



## live2fishdjs

Depending on when it is I could be interested. Haven't "hunted" bunnies in a few years and was just thinking I need to put that on my "to do" list this winter.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Being you are SO close, that would be easy for you to attend. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Steven Arend

Just let me know When, where and what I need to bring.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

I'd be up for it, its a drive for me, but heck, not more of a drive than a fishin trip. I'll bring some food or stuff like that if ya need it. 

Just let me know when and where. 

steve


----------



## quest32a

Yeah, now that i am in SW michigan i would definatly be interested.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

Hopefully we can get bvanzalen in on it also.

We need to talk Wild Bill into bringing somemore of that chilly 

Hopefullly we can pick a day when its not 0 degress out like last time


----------



## ibthetrout

Where and when? I'm interested!


----------



## wild bill

sounds like a good time waiting to happen again. lets just hope this year that the chilli wont freeze as we try and put it into the bowl. you guys figure out when you want to have it and we will go from there. i know i am booked till after the first of the year but any time after that should be good.thanks again dave for putting this together.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Toss out some dates, and tell me where I can find some lodging close to where we might hunt,and I am definitely interested!


----------



## rabbit whacker

Depending on when and where it is, I would like to come.


----------



## jstfish48162

but i would love to get in on a good bunny hunt. will the possible dates/location be posted soon?


----------



## mich buckmaster

The St. Joe outing is going to be in the beginning of February, so I am trying to wait until they give a date, and then we can work around them, or vice versa. 

How does the end of February sound to you guys? Any other suggestions would be great. 

Anyone with NO where to stay, I will work on Hotels near by, unless you want to camp.


----------



## DaveW731

Hard for me to not be on the ice during winter, but I would like to slay some bunnies. Also, my son is getting interested in hunting at the ripe old age of 16, so I would like to bring him along, if OK. He has gone through the hunter course and we have been out a few times and he has impressed me with his awareness and responsible gun handling. I could make a Feb date.


----------



## ibthetrout

Anytime in Febuary would be fine with me. Where in SW Michigan are we talking about?


----------



## Hunter333

When and where? It will be a hike for me but oh well!! February 13-16 works for me as I am on mid winter break  I know, I know, teachers have sooooo much time off


----------



## mich buckmaster

For some of you wondering WHERE, well it is about 30 minutes from Kalamazoo down 131South. We will be hunting in an area called Vandalia. Which is West about 15 Miles from Three Rivers.


----------



## bvanzalen

Had a great time last year. Good people and great chow!

Buckmaster - Let me know what you need. You just might get your hat and gloves back!

Rob McCoy - You're welcome at my place again. I think I may have room for a couple more guys too.

Looking forward to it already.  


Bob


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

I'll probably have a buddy with me also.

Hopefully it wont be as cold this time..


----------



## bvanzalen

Looking forward to it Rob.

Enjoyed hangin' with you last time and seeing the dogs. 

It was d*** cold though!

Are you booked until February? It'd be fun to get out a little sooner for a trial run....


----------



## wild bill

since we have the chilli i will bring some turtle soup and crackers.


----------



## COTTONJACK

SOME TIME IN JANUARY WOULD BE GREAT! I wanted to attend last year ! BUT THINGS GOT IN THE WAY ! get the date set for a weekend and ill load up the hounds and be there!
~COTTONJACK~


----------



## quest32a

Alright, count me in too. I don't see any reason why i can't make it. I do not need a place to stay either.....


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

We should have enough dogs if Cotton Jack goes.


----------



## Swamp Ghost

Got room for one more? 24-25th works for me.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Good!! We are getting a good turnout!!

Mich Buckmaster
Hunter 333
Steven Arend
Bvanzalen
Robert McCOy 
Wild Bill
Quest 32a
Swamp Ghost
Cottonjack
salmonslayer

NOW, last year we ate on the back of the trucks. Is this what we want to do this year. It was cold but SO WHAT!! It was fun. 

Also we will have two groups of dogs,,,,,,,GREAT!! They are fun to hunt with.. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Huntin Horseman

If you guys do it at the end of February I should have my Drivers lisence by then and I'll be able to drive down. I've been dying to see Rob's dogs run!


----------



## Huntin Horseman

Oh I just read the whole thread . Then maybe I can talk my buddy to go down there with me, if I can get him to go that would add another great dog.


----------



## Hunter333

Are we talking about heading out in the morning, hunt till lunch, eat, then head back out for the afternoon? What time are we looking to be there?


----------



## mich buckmaster

I figured if we get going around 8:00 or 9:00 then we can hunt for about three hours or so. Then we will meet up for lunch at one of the parking areas, then hunt until or around dark. There is a local little joint down the road we can all hang out at, or we can go to Three Rivers/Niles and have some festivities 

I am game for any and ALL suggestions. Last year we didnt have as many people. We need to find out WHO is staying over night and who isnt. Then go wherever is closest. 

The hunting we can take care of.


----------



## Hunter333

Sounds like a plan! I am not sure if I will stay the night, will have to figure that out. If I dont stay, I will just hunt Saturday.


----------



## Steven Arend

Are we looking at hunting Crane pond Area or Privet land?


----------



## Hunter333

I will be needing exact directions please. How far from Muskegon is it?


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

I liked the tailgate party like we had last year.

I'll probably be staying the night.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Put me down I'll eithor find hotel or head back Saturday night if your still taking people. What does everybody hunt with, is it limited to shotgun and/or any gauge? Not sure what I can bring to eat don't want to poison people I haven't meet with my cooking.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

I'm glad your going.

I perfer people use shotguns while shooting over my dogs.

I don't care what gauge they are tottally gun broke.

But 22's can be dangerouse around pups when they are trailing rabbits. (my opinion).


----------



## Hunter333

Will there be a Sunday hunt as well? I ask because...... I am getting married New Years Eve. The wife and her best friend have planned a party for us on the 24th. Of course, I could say "I am going hunting, deal with it!" but..... Those of you that are lucky enough to be newly married know, it is about give and take. So, if there are some that plan to hunt Sunday, I would like to come down then. That way Bill can bring his chili Saturday..... OR, I may come down for the hunt in the AM Saturday and be back here for the party. Thats the ticket! Will let you know if I have permission later


----------



## mich bowmaster

If you have room, i'm there. I'm sure the wife wont care!


----------



## mich buckmaster

Here is an updated list:

Mich Buckmaster
Hunter 333
Steven Arend
Bvanzalen
Robert McCOy 
Wild Bill
Quest 32a
Swamp Ghost
Cottonjack
salmonslayer
Worm Dunker
Mich Bowmaster
Huntin Horseman?
Live2fish?

We will be in the Vandalia area, unless we make it to Three Rivers on their state land. And some of my private land for a small group possibly. We will have that worked out hopefully so every one will have plenty of places to hunt. 

I will get you directions later.


----------



## live2fishdjs

Wanted to make it with you guys since it is so close to me, but it looks like we have an ice fishing trip in the works for that weekend. If by chance that falls through I would still like to meet up with you, but it looks to be getting pretty crowded.


----------



## COTTONJACK

it sounds like where going to have two packs going so theres more then enough room for people that would like to be there ,Me and my son are going to get there sat, mornin and stay the nite ,hunt at least till noon on sunday and head home !Iam going to bring 3 hounds i think at this time , and rob will at least bring 3 ,all we need is the land to keep them buzy , is any body else bringing some hounds? ~COTTONJACK~


----------



## ozzgood2001

im interested in a sunday hunt but am suppose to be up in a cadillac and canada that week but if i can make it ill def. head down saturday with wild bill and hunt  so im a definite maybe as of now!


----------



## wild bill

we lost a few posts during the forum changeover process. deputy says he going to make the outing also.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Here is a updated list for now, if I have missed you because of some confusion please let me know. Also we should start a food list and find out if anyone needs help with hotels and such. I will start scouting some areas and be ready for plenty of land to hunt on. 

Mich Buckmaster
Hunter 333
Steven Arend
Bvanzalen
Robert McCOy 
Wild Bill
Quest 32a
Swamp Ghost
Cottonjack
salmonslayer
Worm Dunker
Mich Bowmaster
Ozzgood
Deputy


----------



## wild bill

well me and rob talked about it the other day after hunting and i think where going to stay at the same hotel if any one else is interested. that way we can kick back with some adult beverages and not have to worry about going anywhere.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

I guess we should find out what hotel were gonna use.

I'll also get a definate one how many guys are comming with me.

I'm planning on comming out there saturday morning and staying saturday night and hunting sunday.


----------



## wild bill

thats my plan to rob. if neither of us have anyone tagging along we should just ride together.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

I'll get a definate on who is or isn't comming with me. This week.

Good news Duce is back in action


----------



## quest32a

I probably will not be there on Saturday, but will be there on Sunday for sure. I don't need a place to stay as i am only probably 40 minutes away.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

From what I have found this seems to be a good palce to stay.

I'm gonna book a room for saturday night.


Three Rivers Inn
(269) 273-9521

There about $70 bucks a night for two people.


----------



## wild bill

thanks rob. now i need to find someone to room with.


----------



## deputy

bill if i go ill room with yah


----------



## Hunter333

I will be heading down Saturday morning and leaving at lunch, I think. Will check with the new wife and see if maybe I can stay Saturday night....... Then again, she was talking about hanging out in Kzoo for a bit..... How far are we hunting from Kzoo? Has a meeting place/time been established yet?


----------



## rabbit whacker

If there is going to be room I would like to come down, would probably drive down just to hunt on Sunday.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

Common down.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Alright, well now that we have the guys we need to get a meeting place. I think the best place to meet is either at the Shell Station on M 60 between Vandalia and Three Rivers, 

OR 

We can meet in Vandalia at a little bait shop on the West side of Vandalia right on M60. 

I think the Shell station will be easier to find for everyone. We should meet around 8:00AM and then get to our spots. Depending on WHO shows up we will then see who we are hunting with and get times. 

IF anyone has radios please bring them, and we can all get on the same frequency. This looks to be a good time and I plan on getting on the ball for some good hunting places this weekend and week.


----------



## deputy

Iam out guys dog has to have surgery on her knee!


----------



## rabbit whacker

I am a maybe...I forgot I will be in Louisville that week/weekend. I might be able to get back Saturday night to come down on Sunday, hopefully.


----------



## Hunter333

Have gotten the "OK" from the new wife to head down Saturday morning and spend the night! Bill, you still looking for a roomie? If not, is anyone else? If not, I wont be spending the night as $70 is a little steep for one person to pay.......


----------



## wild bill

hey kurt, i will let you know for sure tommorrow afternoon. i have a union meeting tommorrow morning at work and i will find out if i will be out of a job soon or not. if i am i will be missing the outing.if not i will call and make reservations for a room with a stocked fridge.


----------



## Swamp Ghost

MB, how many acres are we talking?


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Being as I've never hunted with dogs, I'd like to try that, but if need be, I could go in a group without dogs...either way. I'm flexible. 

I'd split up into 3 groups if there are enough places to hunt. Just to give each guy a little room between the next guy. The less guns in an area probably is better for safety reasons.

just my opinion...what do you guys with dogs think?


----------



## mich buckmaster

I just looked up the in the Plat book and we are talking about 5000 acres. So there should be plenty for us to hunt.


----------



## Hunter333

I would like to hunt with someones dogs but if that doesnt work, no biggie...... Looking forward to it all, regardless of who I am with in the fields!


----------



## Hunter333

Just double checked on the driving directions and hadnt realized exactly where we are going...... I thought it was closer to Kalamazoo and was planning on going down 131. Would it be faster that route rather than go through towns/lights like in Holland, Gr. Haven, etc? It takes 1.5 hours to get to Kzoo my place. Then 40 miles west of Kzoo so another 30 minutes from there.....


----------



## Worm Dunker

I see my name didn't make the up dated list but no problem something just came up so can't make it now anyway. Have fun and take lots of picture to share with us that can't make it.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Sorry Wormdunker, it wasnt done intentionally, I am still trying to figure who is all coming, sorry you cant join us.


----------



## Swamp Ghost

5000 contiguous acres?  

Should be more than enough room for two big groups.


----------



## bvanzalen

Buckmaster - 

Just want to confirm that it's the Shell station in Jones at M-40...Right?

Also, I'm bringing one guest.

If someone's in charge of tallying the chow needs....are we set for food or is more needed? How about plates and utensils? Trash bags? Drinks? Would it be feasible for me to bring a small generator? I can chain it to my truck no problem.

I'll volunteer bring whatever. Let me know!

Bob


----------



## timbergsp

how many dogs are we going to need guys i can bring as many as you want but dont wanna intrude and bring to many


----------



## Hunter333

Check out this link for what we have so far...
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56989

5,000 acres?! Someone better bring a defib and some CPR manuals as that is a LOT of walking!! Shouldnt have any trouble sleeping Saturday night, thats for sure!!


----------



## mich buckmaster

Timber Gsp, bring enough dogs to be able to hunt with a small group so we can run three groups. One group will go with me, while the others will have a good map of possible good hunting areas. I have copied my plat book and colored all the state land. 

NO, the ground is not contiguous, but there is 5000, available for us to hunt.


----------



## timbergsp

i got 2 good older dogs and a good started young dog i will bring the young dog kinda mouthy but we are just hunting


----------



## timbergsp

ok so we will have 3 groups of 4or5 in a group


----------



## Swamp Ghost

Ok, where is everyone meeting at 7:30- 8:00?

I remember a Shell station but I was under the impression that it was in Vandalia, but it's in Jones?

Confirm please!


----------



## rabbit whacker

Still wondering where I will meet you guys on Sunday and what time. I have Rob's cell phone, so if I don't here from anyone before I leave for Kentucky tomorrow, I will try that.

p.s. Rob-time to empty your PM box....it's full


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

As long as we have three packs of dogs.

If not we can hunt in larger groups I would hate for someone to miss out watching the dogs work..

M.B.
I will go with you and guide a larger group if needed.
I don't care if I carry a gun I shoot enough rabbits all year long.


Swamp Ghost,
Sorry buddy Duce is going to kentucky for a field trial.
I know bad timeing but he needs to go to this one.


----------



## quest32a

Yup Rabbit, i had the same question.


----------



## timbergsp

i am bringing 3 hounds they make a nice little pack rob or they can run with other dogs


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

Yeah that will work well.

I'm going to bring two or three.

Matt is gonna bring probably three.

Then you'll have your pack.

That should work out good for us running three packs.


----------



## Steven Arend

Is NOW when the Trash talk starts?


----------



## Hunter333

bill started it! I will finish it Saturday


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Steve,

I will meet you at the Shell at I-94 and Napier at 7am and we will go from there to the Shell Station in Jones. Do you know how to get there from I-94? I have no clue. It sounds like you have a good back road plan already. I will follow you as I need to leave after lunch for prior committments.


----------



## wild bill

> make sure you eat your Wheaties so that you can carry all of my bunnies for me


did you get a new semi auto 10 shot 12 gauge that i dont know about cause i dont know if you can load that many shells that quick in that 20 gauge per rabbit.


----------



## Hunter333

Well, since you asked..... I am hoping to borrow goosers semi 12  If not, I will still show you up


----------



## wild bill

ok i will even things up. i will bring my single shot 410.lol








just messing with ya kurt.


----------



## Hunter333

Oh, OK, bring up the 410! It sounds as if there is a challenge that needs to be dealt with here. We will hunt with the "big guns" in the am and the 410's in the pm. Sound good to you tough guy?


----------



## mich buckmaster

BOYS BOYS BOYS!! You all just deep using those BIG guns and watch the old TRUSTY single shot 20 guage in ACTION!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter333

Oh, I will be bringing the bolt action 20 as well!!  This feud goes way back.......


----------



## timbergsp

BOYS BOYS BOYS whats all this fuss about we just trying to have fun!!!! Plus a 410 is a big gun fer me I never use nothing bigger on bunnies


----------



## wild bill

> Oh, OK, bring up the 410! It sounds as if there is a challenge that needs to be dealt with here. We will hunt with the "big guns" in the am and the 410's in the pm. Sound good to you tough guy?



better yet i just might have to bring the 410 contender pistol and show ya up.lol


----------



## Hunter333

Keep living in your fantasy land Bill  Those of us that live in reality know just how insane you are!


----------



## wild bill

ok ok i really didnt want to have to go this far but i think i am just going to bring my slingshot.lmao


----------



## Hunter333

Now THAT is something that I would like to see!! Maybe bring your bow too?


----------



## wild bill

> Maybe bring your bow too


arrows are to expensive for that.


----------



## Steven Arend

Do I have to get the Black powder 12 out to show Both of you up?

No I think I'll stick to the double 20 that way I have that second shot to shoot the ones you two miss.


----------



## Hunter333

OK Steve, you just added yourself to my hit list  Actually, I just pray that I can hit ONE of those little suckers


----------



## wild bill

> Actually, I just pray that I can hit ONE of those little suckers


oh so now the truth comes out.


----------



## mich buckmaster

I hope we have good weather, and we should be able to get into some bunnies. The property we hunted last year will be first on the list for two groups while I will probably take a few with me to some private land so we can spread out a little better. We will all have plenty of hunting to do. Get the BEN GAY out guys!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Well, I am no sniper, but I don't do too bad with a 20 single shot! Just watch and learn fellas!  I'll only be there in the am and will still out shoot the big gun totin' guys!

Disclaimer:
Past performances do not count! 5 shots at one rabbit...and it is still running! lol BEAT THAT!


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Hey, who is bringing the hot tub to soak in after tramping through the brush all day?!!!!


----------



## wild bill

i have my bad days too. i just gets me mad when that rabbit gets in the way of me shooting up the snow.


----------



## Hunter333

I hear ya Salmon! I am predicting a good amount of soreness come Sunday morn. And I am not talking about a headache


----------



## mich buckmaster

A couple of places will be very easy hunts, but a few are DOOSYS!! Lots of walking to and fro!!


----------



## Hunter333

Walking, that sounds easy! The last time I went bunny hunting, I had to be the one that CRAWLED through the brush piles!! So, the walking part doesnt sound too bad. I am sure we will be pooped that night!!


----------



## FREEPOP

I have a little time here at work so Ill lend a little info on how hunting rabbits sometimes goes when you have dogs 
In a perfect scenario, the beagles jump a rabbit and run it around in a circle and when it comes back, you shoot it. . As with all game species, nothing ever goes the way it is supposed to. 
What I try to have the people with me do is, as we walk along, at a slow pace so the dogs can thoroughly work, get a lay of the land, where rabbit holes are and where the dogs and hunters are. This will keep you busy. I constantly scan and make sure I use my peripheral vision to catch flashes of movement (on overcast days I prefer a hat without a bill to see better). When hunting you should let the owner/handler talk to the dogs, it is confusing to them to get instruction from strange voices. If the dogs come up to you and want attention, I usually just give-em a good boy, couple of pats and then, get um up or get the rabbit (usually what the owner says). Time and miles pass and suddenly a rabbit is jumped, DO NOT SHOOT. This is a critical time as much is happening (total chaos). The dogs will be close to the rabbit, which makes shooting unsafe, and you need to access where everyone is. Okay the dogs are off, you look around and find everyone, if we dont see everyone, we usually give a short little whistle so you are in contact. What I do now is, that since Ive been paying attention to the rabbit runs, lay of the land etc., I will move to a spot that I think give me the best spot for an ambush. All parties should do this, in different locations, and remember that you can probably shoot 40 yards or so, try and stand by a tree or just be still. The rabbit will normally come back within 50 yards or so of where it was jumped. Now the dogs have run about 50-150 yards. If you notice they might be turning, keep an extra eye in that direction. Continue to constantly scan all the woods though and listen so you know where the dogs are. The rabbit could be very far ahead of the dogs and just loping along, or the dogs could be high-tailing it on their heels. When you see the rabbit, you have much to do in little time.
1.	Where are my hunting partners?
2.	Where are the dogs?
Are the first two questions to ask yourself. If there is any doubt, about the safety of either, dont shoot, a lousy rabbit isnt worth it.

Rabbits like cover and will funnel through it but Ive also seen them break out along an open field to get some distance between him and the dogs. Ive seen them swim, climb, jump amazing distances and all kinds of stuff, they are as predictable as a spooked deer.

Rule #1 Safety, safety, safety
Rule #2 Trust the dog, his nose knows
Rule #3 See rule number one

Robert and other's may have some other rules and advise, I just want to emphasize that it is soemtimes a fast a exciting sport that it is better just to watch or pass an opportunity than to have an accident.

Have a good time guys, return safely with a bountiful harvest and a big smile


----------



## Hunter333

Thanks for the mini lesson FREE!! I have NO CLUE what it is like to hunt with dogs so I am sure that I will be one of those watchers on the first few bunnies.....


----------



## FREEPOP

333, if the rabbit is a long way ahead of the dogs, he'll just be hop, hop, hop......stop and look around........hop, hop, hop........stop and look around etc. 
That gives you lots of time to sum up your plan, instead of just blastin' away. I don't hunt with blasters more than once  

and just in case:
I wasn't trying to be condecending to anyone in my post, I just wanted to give an idea of what to expect to see and happen.


----------



## timbergsp

One rule I got is let the dog circle the rabbit aleast once and DONT shoot on the jump them dogs no the way that rabbits instinct is to circle there will be lots of chances to shoot 

hop, hop, hop......stop and look around........hop, hop, hop........stop and look around etc.


----------



## FREEPOP

timbergsp, I've been contemplating on jumping in on this one. I have a young male, a little over one year. Has just started running and doing fairly good. The last couple of times, he has now started to backtrack and I would like to run him with another, more experienced dog, to see if it breaks this. 
Originally you had planned on taking your young dog. 
Do you have any plans to take an older dog?
How about on Sunday?


----------



## Swamp Ghost

How does that sound? Swamp Ghost, do you know where that shell station is on M60 in Jones?


Got it. 

Always let the dog run the track, if you jump one yell and we'll put a dog on it. 

And Bill, this ones for you, if you miss him, stay put, 9 times out of 10 he'll be back around shortly.

My .02.............................. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swamp Ghost

> Sorry buddy Duce is going to kentucky for a field trial.
> I know bad timeing but he needs to go to this one.


Well ain't that a bunch of ****. 

"Buddy"?, who you calling "Buddy"?

I would hate to show you up by handling your dog better than you! 

LMAO! 

I guess we'll have to save him for another weekend to bust brush on my place!


----------



## Hunter333

Swamp, its not "Bill, IF you miss him, stay put, 9 times out of 10 he'll be back around shortly," its WHEN he misses THEM those 9 of 10 times


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

I'm make it up another weekend..

He wants to go play with the big dogs in Kentucky LOL.


----------



## timbergsp

Freepop yes I am bringing older dogs 2 ones 6 does alright the other is 8 he is a UKC champ and a ARHA champ he does great plus I am bringing a very well started pup thats 1 1/2 

sorry cant be there on sunday


----------



## wild bill

> Swamp, its not "Bill, IF you miss him, stay put, 9 times out of 10 he'll be back around shortly," its WHEN he misses THEM those 9 of 10 times


ok the gloves are coming off on saturday. you better be ready kurt.


----------



## FREEPOP

One other thing I was thinking about when running my dog lastnight. When you shoot a rabbit, let it lay so the dog can find it. Most dogs don't care too much about dead rabbits but I think they like to know that the goal has been achieved. Tell them good boy, or something like that and pet them if they look like they want it. Moat dogs won't maul the rabbit to pieces, they'll just mouth it up, basically pinching the skin and it doesn't hurt the meat on the rabbit or bust bones.


----------



## timbergsp

Does any one Have a list of whos coming I was just wondering


----------



## COTTONJACK

mich buckmaster, iam bring myself and my son and a friend of his so there 3 of us and iam got 3 hounds, it dont matter to me if i carry a gun ill let the kids and any body that wants to hunt over dogs ! ill be buzy with the boys and dogs , were stayin for both days so all,s good. is there anything you,s neeed for me to bring let me know?were leaving at 5;00 am its a good 3 hours for me but we can hammer at that time of the morning. 
if theres any else i can bring just say so! all the B.S. On this thread it sounds like were going to have a good time !
~COTTONJACK~


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr

I'm bringing 5 including myself.

My buddies decided to come and they have there own pack.

So that should give us four packs of dogs.


----------



## Steven Arend

Hunter333 

I thought you were going to run over to Grand Rapids and then follow US-131 south to Three Rivers?


----------



## Hunter333

After some checking, I decided on the 31 route.... I think LOL I better go back and check


----------



## Hunter333

OK, found it, said I was going to GR then 131. Now I am really confused  Steve, is your suggestion 96 to 131 to 94?


----------



## Steven Arend

Hunter333 


Yes, what I would do is take I-96 to US-131 south then take that all the way to Three Rivers and pick up M-60 and head west to Jones the shell station is right on the corner of M-60 and M-40. And you do not have to be at that station till 8:00


----------



## Hunter333

Given the current road conditions, do you a guess as to how long it would take? I think that it would take about 2 hours or so to get to the final destination if I went down 131. I dont drive the highway much so its all a guess..... Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR

Thanks Guys!

What can I contribute towards lunch???

Mark


----------



## Hunter333

Looks like th 96 to 131 to 94 is the easiest. So what is the EXACT location of the Shell station that is on 60? Anyone know how far west it is from 131? Is there an exit number off 60? I will go back and check the thread if need be, I wasnt paying attention to that possibility......


----------



## FREEPOP

No exit as M60 is a two lane road


----------



## Hunter333

MI, check out this link
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56989&perpage=15&pagenumber=2


----------



## MIBIGHNTR

Hunter333 - 

Are you doing both days?

If you are only doing Saturday, we could ride-share??? I'll be coming from Cedar Springs South on US131 right through GR.

Mark


----------



## Hunter333

MI, sorry but I am staying Saturday night.....


----------



## Hunter333

Maoquest says that the trip from my house in Whitehall to the town of Jones is 133 miles, 2hr37min. Is that time "right?" as it seems a bit long....


----------



## bvanzalen

That seems about right with iffy roads...

The Shell station is about 5-8 miles west of 131 at the intersection of M-60 West and M-40. Can't miss it. There's nothing else there 'cept a bar called "The Friendly"!

Bob


----------



## Steven Arend

That time is about right. With bad road conditions. From GR to Three Rivers is about 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## FREEPOP

Of all the map programs, I've found Mapquest the most unreliable. I use the one on from MSN.com and click on directions.


----------



## Hunter333

Will leave Whitehall around 5:00. That will put me there around 7:45ish.....Looking forward to meeting you and all and doing some shooting!!


----------



## Hunter333

FREE, got the exact same time and distance from MSN.....thanks anyway.


----------



## mich buckmaster

It has been snowing all day today and the roads are still fairly bad so to all that are coming take your time and we will be at the Shell station at 8:00 and we will try and wait until all are present. If you want to PM me your cell phone I will call you to see where you are in route. Just be safe and we should have a great time. 


Dave


----------



## FREEPOP

buckmaster, how deep is the snow now?


----------



## bvanzalen

About 4 inches plus two of new powder...


----------

